# sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7: Could not find a usable .config

## dottore

Hallo,

ich schaffe es nicht, lm-sensors zu installieren. Ich erhalte die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.                                                     
> 
>  * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.                                      
> 
>  * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that                                              
> ...

 

KBUILD_OUTPUT verwende ich nicht. Ich habe schon im Internet danach gesucht, habe auch einige ähnliche Probleme gefunden. Allerdings finde ich einfach keine Lösung. Mich irritieren zwei Dinge. Erstens habe ich bei mir gar nicht 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 installiert. Und zweitens habe ich eine Datei .config. Bei mir gibt es:

 *Quote:*   

> e5630 src # ls -ld /usr/src/linux*
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 15. Jun 22:16 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 13. Mär 11:08 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10
> ...

 

Der aktuelle Kernel linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 ist von mir selbst compiliert, es existiert die Datei .config.

Also hat jemand eine Idee, was da vor sich geht? Was kann ich untersuchen, was kann ich machen?

(Zu meinem Hintergrund: Ich arbeite schon viele Jahre mit Gentoo und noch viel mehr Jahre mit Unix/Linux.)

----------

## disi

Er sagt ja, er kann keine _brauchbare_ .config finden.

Hast du denn das folgende im Kernel aktiviert?

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     <M> I2C support  --->
> 
>         <M> I2C device interface
> ...

 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lm_sensors

Benutzt du genkernel oder normal: make menuconfig && make && make modules_install && make install

Bootest du den richtigen Kernel? (uname -a)

----------

## pilla

Moved from Portage & Programming to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Diskussionsforum to Deutsches Forum (German). -- Finswimmer

----------

## mrsteven

 *dottore wrote:*   

> (Zu meinem Hintergrund: Ich arbeite schon viele Jahre mit Gentoo und noch viel mehr Jahre mit Unix/Linux.)

 

Trotzdem eine blöde Frage: Bist du dir sicher, dass du auch tatsächlich den neuen Kernel bootest und nicht noch irgend ein alter in /boot herum liegt und gestartet wird? Was sagt denn uname -a auf deinem System?

----------

## 69719

Oder in der grub/lilo config steht /boot/vmlinuz-... als standart Kernel, dann sollte er den Eintrag aktualisieren.

----------

## dottore

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Aber ich bin noch nicht erfolgreich. Ich antworte mal auf die Vorschläge und Fragen.

Also ich verwende make menuconfig && make && make modules_install && make install

Ich boote den gerade neu erstellten Kernel (mit allen lm-sensors Konfigurationen wie oben empfohlen). uname -r sagt: 2.6.32-gentoo-r7

In /boot liegt nur vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 und vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r7.old. Gebootet wird ersterer.

Daher bleiben meine Probleme:

Was ist wohl eine passende Konfig, wenn meine es nicht ist? Es wäre ja hilfreich, wenn die falsch gesetzte Einstellung genannt würde.

Und warum wird bei der Installation in 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 gesucht? (Siehe Ausgabe: Kernel not configured; no .config found in /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build)

----------

## Josef.95

Soweit mir bekannt wird überprüft ob  CONFIG_HWMON gesetzt ist, ist es nicht gesetzt kommt es zu deiner genannten Fehlermeldung.

Warum bei dir nun in /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build gesucht wird ist mir auch ein Rätsel...

Ist es den wirklich im aktuell laufenden Kernel gesetzt?

schau doch mal was ein 

```
$ zgrep HWMON /proc/config.gz
```

ausgibt.

Ansonsten, gibt es einen Grund warum du noch die ältere lm_sensors-2.10.7 Version verwendet möchtest?

aktuell ist doch auch schon lm_sensors-3.1.2 in den meisten Architekturen stable

siehe http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-apps/lm_sensors

----------

## dottore

zgrep HWMON /proc/config.gz gibt aus:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_HWMON=y
> 
> CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m
> 
> # CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set
> ...

 

Ich persönlich will ja gar nicht unbedingt die Version 2.10.7. emerge zieht es bei mir halt an.

equery d lm_sensors gibt bei mir aus:

 *Quote:*   

> [ Searching for packages depending on lm_sensors... ]
> 
> kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.5 (lm_sensors? sys-apps/lm_sensors)
> 
> net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1-r1 (lm_sensors? =sys-apps/lm_sensors-2*)
> ...

 

Also liegt es wohl an net-snmp. Und das brauche ich für:

 *Quote:*   

> equery d net-snmp
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on net-snmp... ]
> 
> dev-lang/php-5.2.13 (snmp? >=net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.2)
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., dann scheint aber irgendwas mit deinem Kernel nicht in Ordnung zu sein..

Ich hab hier grad mal lm_sensors-2.10.7 gebaut, es klappte einwandfrei, einziger unterschied, hier ist CONFIG_HWMON als Modul gesetzt.

Ansonsten baue den Kernel doch noch mal komplett neu, sichere die .config und säubere auch den Kernel Baum mit einem "make mrproper" , evtl. auch das entsprechende /lib/modules/Verzeichnis löschen oder wegsichern und dann den Kernel komplett neu bauen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab das jetzt mal auch versucht, Kernel 2.6.34. Also das Paket lässt sich sauber übersetzen.

```
 * lm_sensors-2.10.7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking lm_sensors-2.10.7.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * CPV:  sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.34-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lm_sensors-2.10.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/work

 * Applying lm_sensors-2.10.7-sensors-detect-gentoo.patch ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/work/lm_sensors-2.10.7 ...

```

was sagt denn ein "ls -la /lib/modules/*" bei dir. Und eine vollständige Ausgabe von "uname -a" wie bereits zwei mal angefragt, wär auch nicht schlecht. 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## dottore

Ich habe neue Erkenntnisse. Ich meine, es liegt an portage. Ich habe sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc62 installiert. Mit dem Befehl 

```
emerge --update  --deep --usepkg @world
```

 erhalte ich die eingangs beschriebene Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich den Schalter --usepkg weglasse, funktioniert die Installation!

Jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen, dass es die neuere Version portage-2.2_rc67 gibt. Aber das Problem besteht auch mit der Version.

Na ja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie ich es umgehen kann. Vielen Dank Euch für die Hilfe!

----------

## firefly

 *dottore wrote:*   

> Ich habe neue Erkenntnisse. Ich meine, es liegt an portage. Ich habe sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc62 installiert. Mit dem Befehl 
> 
> ```
> emerge --update  --deep --usepkg @world
> ```
> ...

 

Für was brauchst du --usepkg?

Diese option dient dazu binary packages (erstellt entweder mit quickpkg oder mit der emerge option  --buildpkg) zu verwenden anstelle das paket aus den sourcen zu installieren.

----------

## dottore

Ich habe mir ein alias gemacht, um nicht immer die lange Kommandozeile eintippen zu müssen. In diesem alias habe ich --usepkg eingebaut, damit, falls verfügbar, das binäre Package verwendet wird, das ich mir schon mal vorher erstellt hatte. Der Sinn dahinter: Es gab mal die Notwendigkeit schnell mal zwischen zwei Versionen wechseln zu müssen. Das war über diesen Weg sehr einfach zu machen.

----------

